# Airflo fly line



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Kind of a complicated question to answer without more info about your tackle. Some rods can be overlined and they perform better, especially for short casts. This would almost never be the case for bonefish, but often is the case for redfish. A fast rod can be overlined where a slower or soft rod usually doesn't perform as well.

Airflo is a British company and they make good lines, but IMHO they don't make a line to do everything you want. Their tropical saltwater lines are fish specific for giant trevally, bonefish, or tarpon. Here's the problem-a bonefish line is made to turn over small flies at longer distance, often in the wind. This is not good for larger redfish, trout, and snook flies and a large topwater fly is miserable to throw on a bonefish line.

I would buy a Rio Tropical Clouser line, a Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper, or a Scientific Anglers Mastery Redfish line unless most of your fishing is for bones. If that is the case, then buy the bonefish line and throw smaller flies at the reds and trout. If you want a compromise, buy a Sci Angler Mastery GPX. I have one and I love it. 

Hope this helps. If you need more info, PM me. I'm full of biased opinions.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

airflo lines are ok. If I was you I would just get an SA saltwater taper and go fishing. Way too much fuss over this line and that these days. Get a decent line, learn to cast it well and go fish for redfish, snook, bonefish, permit or what ever. Whether the line is a floater, intermediate or sinking is waay more important than the nominal differences in head tapers, length's and what not. 

Overlining a rod is best saved for an experiment until you really under stand your casting abilities and your equipment. I do it all the time when I want to use a lighter rod, but throw slightly larger flies. For example I have Sage 5wt than I typically over line with a 6-7wt for bonefish or bass bugs. Just depends on what I'm doing. Most modern rods can handle a line or two up no problem. You just have to adjust your timing accordingly. Not a big deal really once you get the feel for it.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. S.A. it is.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey man, I have the Airflo Extreme Distance line on my 8wt, and actually I did a pretty detailed comparison of the Airflo and the Wulff Bermuda TT and different rods awhile back. I'll see if I can find the thread again.

I'll tell you this, the Airflo is really stiff and tom_in_orl complained about my loops when he saw me casting it, but it does cast farther than the Wulff on the same rod. Personally, I think it takes more muscle to throw it, but it helped me stretch out those casts just a little longer.  

Edit: I found the post I mentioned... http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1230176330/7#7


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you are not already an expert at flyrod casting then I would go with a cheaper line that still performs well. There is no real magic to the high end specialty lines other than they come with longer running lines that add up to the 105' length. For around $20 you can find an SA Air Cel Supreme II which is a 80' line and cast like a dream. If you are consistently able to cast into the backing on the Air Cel Supreme II then its time to upgrade. I was told that before SA other came out with the specialty lines for every possible fishing scenario this was Lefty's favorite line.  


SA Air Cel Supreme II


Then there are the Bass Pro fly lines. First is the White River Fly Shop CV2. Its a 90' line and reportedly made by Scientific Angler. This is another inexpensive option at $30. 

White River Fly Shop CV2 Fly Line

The other reasonably priced option is the Bass Pro World Wide Sportsman Tropical Fly Line. Again, I have been told that its made by SA and very similar to the saltwater and bonefish lines. I have the SA saltwater and WWS tropical and they match up very well. $40 for a 105' line is a good deal. 

 World Wide Sportsman Tropical Fly Line

Thats 3 lines lines that won't break the bank and should cast every bit as good as the premium ones. Heck you could buy one of each for the price of some lines.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

HaMm3r, Thanks for that info that was a great post. 

Tom, I'll be heading to BP this week and will check them out for sure. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't get all wrapped into the technical crap about fly lines. Get a 50.00 line and try it. Make some adjustments in you timing with practice on the water, and you'll be fine. It is like drive a new car--the steering, brakes, and ride may be different. But in the end, it will get you to the same place. (Don't start with the brand loyalty.....)

I give Airflow my approval.  I have it on my 5,6,8,9,10, and 12wt rods.  I like it that much over any Cortland, SA, and Monic lines.  The only line I would consider trying out would be the Rio.  Just my opinion and experiences.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info bro. Very helpful


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I just got the airflo bonefish/redfish tropical line on my 8wt and it is freak'n sweet!  SA Mastery redfish lines, as seen a few posts up, are also very pleasant to cast.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

In 38 years of fly fishing/casting and trying different manufacturers lines I've always gone back to the SA lines. I fish for all the shallow saltwater Florida species and Everglades bass. My favorite has always been the SA Bonefish Taper for general topwater, SA sinking types for app's where needed. Those BP lines have always been excellent for general light line fishing 5-6-7. I've used SA lines from 3wt - 13wt. I have not had good luck with the Wulff or the Airflo's. They have seemed to dry out and crack where SA's could last for many years. Also, do not rule out Cortland lines. They've been excellent freshwater lines.


----------

